# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  گرفتن مقدار ستون یک

## hosseindarvishi

سلام من یک برنامه با php نوشتم و اطلاعات جدول رو از دیتابیس در یک جدول html نمایش می دم. در هر سطر یک دکمه ویرایش وجود دارد که می خام موقعی که کاربر روی آن کلیک کرد مقدار ستون یک مربوط به آن که (id) است را دریافت کنم و با آن کد کاربر رو ویرایش بدم. لطفاً بگین چطوری؟

----------


## plague

کد html یک سطر از تبیل رو بزار

----------


## hosseindarvishi

<*td* *id**="id"*>*<?php echo* $data[*'id'*] *?>*</*td*>

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

شما نباید از ستون اول سطر، مقدار بگیرید.
میتونید از همون کدی که در ستون اول استفاده کردید (data['id']$) در رویداد دکمه هم استفاده کنید.

----------

